# under water



## beweeb

hey I read on one of the threads that some takes there pictures under water who said that


----------



## Amphitrite

I believe it might have been Mating Slinkys - he has an underwater camera


----------



## beweeb

do you know if he ever posted any pics if so can you give me a link to them I really dont feel like looking through all those pages dont feel obligated


----------



## Amphitrite

I've just had a look, and I'm afraid I didn't find any pictures posted using the underwater camera, merely a reference to it. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## beweeb

thats fine thanks anyway :lol:


----------



## funnyfish

I have a underwater camara and take a few pictures you might not find my fish very exciting but if you want I can take them... I know this is an old post sorry


----------



## beweeb

thanks that would be great :lol:


----------



## funnyfish

K I am eating dinner so give me a little and I will take some and post them so check back in a bit


----------



## beweeb

thats fine


----------



## funnyfish




----------



## funnyfish

The first one is the little guys the wanted to hide behind the column camera shy, 2nd one the others came right up to say hi they really wanted to know what I was doing lol, the 3rd is our african drwaf frog


----------



## beweeb

cool :nicefish: thanks


----------



## xyzacorleone

From the backyard pool to canoeing to snorkeling, you can create striking pictures of people in, on, or near water. Here's how. Just use a waterproof single use camera so you don't risk damaging your full-time camera. Kodak's is good to 50 feet down. And with its fast film, you can catch cannonballers and body surfers on the go.


----------

